# 12/14 NASA: Possible Alien Life



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Thursday announcement related to alien life. It appears that it will be related to Earth clones being prevalent and alien life likely.

Did NASA discover aliens? Wait until Thursday for the big revelation

https://pjmedia.com/trending/nasa-readies-big-announcement-possible-alien-life/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great. Some one else for Democrats to give welfare benefits to.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

NASA an organization of bumbling buffoons or just down right fishy? Either way they are on our payroll. Apollo 11 moon landing tapes never found.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-got-erased-nasa-admits-idUSTRE56F5MK20090720


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NASA has become a joke. Have you forgotten under Obama their number one mission was Muslim outreach. They even screwed that up


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Did they find water on Mars... again?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Maybe they're trying to upstage the Star Wars release Dec 15. 
Hope they found some Jedi. We sure as hell could use some around here.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Maybe they're trying to upstage the Star Wars release Dec 15.
> Hope they found some Jedi. We sure as hell could use some around here.
> 
> View attachment 62897


Best post yet!!!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We should be looking for intelligent life on this planet before we start looking for it in the cosmos.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> We should be looking for intelligent life on this planet before we start looking for it in the cosmos.


They need to look outside the beltway.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> We should be looking for intelligent life on this planet before we start looking for it in the cosmos.


We tried that.
Why do you think we're trying to build "artificial intelligence"?
:laugh:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The way things are going I have my fingers crossed for the meteor. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> We should be looking for intelligent life on this planet before we start looking for it in the cosmos.


I always wondered why, when they look for intelligent life, they always point their sensors away from Earth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> The way things are going I have my fingers crossed for the meteor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I am betting we kill each other long before we get hit by a Meteor.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Kepler is just a very sensitive photometer, so they haven't received any coded alien messages. The telescope is used to identify exoplanets orbiting other stars using light curves.

My guess is that they have discovered a planet with a mass similiar to earth, circling a sun-like star, and inside the system's habitable zone. Maybe they've even located a whole bunch of them, increasing the probability that at least one of them harbors life.

EDIT TO ADD: Leading the meeting will be 2 astrophysicists, a software engineer, and the project leader. No astrobiologists. Sorry, no aliens yet.


----------

